# [1/2 OT] - LPI Certification @ LinuxWorldExpo Milano

## n3m0

Quanti di voi conoscono la Certificazione LPI (Linux Professional Institute)?

Beh potete trovare informazioni a riguardo sul link alla riga sopra, in ogni caso: 

 *Quote:*   

> LPI eroga certificazioni professionali per Linux, indipendenti dai vendor software e dalle società che rilasciano corsi di formazione.
> 
> E una associazione non profit nata nel 1999 allinterno della comunità Linux.
> 
> Lpi sviluppa programmi di certificazione accessibili e riconosciuti a livello internazionale che hanno trovato il riconoscimento e il rispetto dellindustria Linux mondiale, che lo sostiene e sponsorizza attraverso i suoi principali rappresentanti.

 

Fatto sta che per conseguire un livello di questa certificazione, di norma, si pagherebbe intorno ai 124 euro.

Grazie al LWE2005 che si terrà a Milano, è possibile sostenere l'esame a soli 40 euro + Iva (se ci iscrive online ora) o 60 euro + Iva (se si prenota l'esame sul posto).

Gli esami sostenibili riguardano i primi due livelli di LPI (1.01 base e 1.02 avanzato).

Io farò di tutto per andarci (anche perchè son di Napoli e non vorrei raggiungere i 124 euro con il costo del viaggio  :Wink: )

Spero che la notizia sia apprezzata; non sono avvezzo agli OT, ma questa news credo meriti  :Wink: 

----------

## drakkan

io di euro ne ho pagati 143 se non ricordo male per ognuno dei due esami  :Mad: 

----------

## shev

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> io di euro ne ho pagati 143 se non ricordo male per ognuno dei due esami 

 

E non ci dici come li hai trovati, se ritieni valida la cosa etc etc?  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *drakkan wrote:*   io di euro ne ho pagati 143 se non ricordo male per ognuno dei due esami  
> 
> E non ci dici come li hai trovati, se ritieni valida la cosa etc etc? 

 

quoto..

----------

## drakkan

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *shev wrote:*    *drakkan wrote:*   io di euro ne ho pagati 143 se non ricordo male per ognuno dei due esami  
> 
> E non ci dici come li hai trovati, se ritieni valida la cosa etc etc?  
> 
> quoto..

 

coprono tutti i comandi di base di un sistema linux, fornendo anche un background teorico che non è male, poi ovviamente dipende dai testi che utilizzi per prepararli, io ho studiato da questo:

http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/lpicertnut/index.html

credo sia un ottimo punto di partenza per chi inizia a studiare linux da zero come è successo a me, 

un utente "esperto" potrebbe trovare banali molti degli argomenti trattati, inoltre non vengono approfonditi argomenti importanti come le iptables o configurazioni di server mail, web ecc.. ma ci sono solo brevi cenni e comunque all'esame non ci sono domande specifiche su questi argomenti, non vengono trattati neanche il raid software e l'lvm che secondo me sono molto importanti per chi con linux ci lavora.

Insomma è una buona introduzione a linux che serve a dare una visione generale sul sistema e arricchisce il curriculum niente di più. Credo ci siano qui sul forum tanti utenti non certificati che ne sanno più di me  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Anche io avevo intenzione di sostenere gli esami di LPI. Ma ero curisoso come gli altri di sapere impressioni e pareri di chi già li avesse sostenuti.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

quoto gutter in toto: chi ha sostenuto l'esame faccia sapere cosa ne pensa!

IBM, previa registrazione gratuita, offre ottima documentazione. Leggete qui [oltretutto guardate chi li ha scritti  :Wink:  ]

Per quanto riguarda il libro suggerito da drakkan informo che nella mulesca rete si trova. Magari date un occhio agli errata corrige  :Wink: 

----------

## DiMar

Interesserebbe anche a me!  :Smile: 

Tra l'altro ho appena preso su Amazon questi due simpatici tomi:

:: The Practice of System and Network Administration di T. Limoncelli e C. Hogan - Addison-Wesley Professional

:: Linux Administration Handbook di E. Nemeth, G. Snyder, T. R. Hein - Prentice Hall PTR

Azz però sono il 26 maggio... un po' prestino forse, no?!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

notate chi ha scritto parte di quei tutorials  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Secure shell
> 
> Using ssh	page 3 of 6
> 
> Generally, most distributions' openssh packages can be used without any manual configuration. After installing openssh, you'll have a couple of binaries. One is, of course, ssh, the secure shell client that can be used to connect to any system running sshd, the secure shell server. To use ssh, you typically start a session by typing something like:
> ...

 

Coda

----------

## lavish

 :Surprised: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Allora magari ci daranno un aiutino se andiamo a sostenere l'esame con addosso una maglietta dei Gechi?  :Laughing: 

A parte gli scherzi, interesserebbe anche a me sapere come sono questi esami  :Smile: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## neryo

A parte il come sono, che fondamentalmente mi interessa relativamente.. hanno qualche valore concreto se presentati nel curriculum?  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *neryo wrote:*   

> hanno qualche valore concreto se presentati nel curriculum? 

 

Questo credo di si.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

di certo vale più delle certificazioni mcse che ormai fai con il cepu e tra un po' faranno con i punti delle merendine  :Smile: 

http://www.securityfocus.com/columnists/311 : un interessante articolo sulle certificazioni

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> di certo vale più delle certificazioni mcse che ormai fai con il cepu e tra un po' faranno con i punti delle merendine 

 

LOL  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Domanda stupida... ma si possono dare tutti e due gli esami nella stessa giornata?  :Embarassed: 

Sarei interessatissimo pure io!  :Surprised:   :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Domanda stupida... ma si possono dare tutti e due gli esami nella stessa giornata? 

 

Si (te ne rendi conto anche guardando il modulo di prenotazione). 

Però, ovviamente, li paghi separatamente (48 euro l'uno e 48 anche l'altro).

----------

## n3m0

Riporto una cosa che al sottoscritto era sfuggita: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *Junior Level Administration (LPIC-1)
> 
>     * Pre-Requisiti: None
> ...

 

Ovvero, per ottenere la certificazione LPIC-1 è NECESSARIO sostenere E superare entrambi gli esami, il che si traduce in un costo complessivo della certificazione (al LWE) di 96 euro.

Hola.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Smile:   chi lo ha sostenuto può raccontarci come è, come si svolge, che grado difficoltà ha, se i libri che ha usato gli son serviti al 100% o per niente  :Question: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>   chi lo ha sostenuto può raccontarci come è, come si svolge, che grado difficoltà ha, se i libri che ha usato gli son serviti al 100% o per niente 

 

ciao, qui ci sono degli esempi delle domande degli esami.

bye

----------

## drakkan

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>   chi lo ha sostenuto può raccontarci come è, come si svolge, che grado difficoltà ha, se i libri che ha usato gli son serviti al 100% o per niente 

 

come è stato già detto bisogna superare due prove, ogni prova è costituita da circa 60-70 domande che possono essere a risposta multipla oppure possono chiedere di scrivere un comando per fare qualcosa di particolare, il tempo a disposizione è di 90 minuti (o forse 60? non ricordo esattamente), per superare la prova devi ottenere un punteggio riportato al seguente link 

http://www.lpi.org/en/faq2.html#2.15i

la difficoltà non è elevatissima

studiando da libro che ho segnalato nel precedente post:

http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/lpicertnut/index.html

copri circa il 60-70% degli argomenti il resto l'ho visto da appunti linux di Giacomini (http://a2.pluto.it/)Last edited by drakkan on Wed Apr 06, 2005 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JacoMozzi

Porca miseria  :Shocked: 

Nel libro "LPIC Certification Bible" che copre i temi trattati negli esami 101 e 102 si può leggere che ogni esame dura da un'ora e mezza a due ore...

In pratica se io volessi fare anche il 201 ed il 202 dovrei riservare minimo un 6 ore????

Uhmm mi sembra un po' strano... :Rolling Eyes: 

Attendo lumi

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## n3m0

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> In pratica se io volessi fare anche il 201 ed il 202 dovrei riservare minimo un 6 ore????

 

al LWE non puoi fare quei due esami.

In ogni caso, credo che le certificazioni non sonon fatte per essere prese di fila entrambe. Se poi vuoi provarci, allora mi sa che ti tocca fare 5-6 ore di esame  :Wink: 

Resta il fatto che al LWE si può prendere solo la LPIC-1

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *JacoMozzi wrote:*   In pratica se io volessi fare anche il 201 ed il 202 dovrei riservare minimo un 6 ore???? 
> 
> al LWE non puoi fare quei due esami.
> 
> In ogni caso, credo che le certificazioni non sonon fatte per essere prese di fila entrambe. Se poi vuoi provarci, allora mi sa che ti tocca fare 5-6 ore di esame 
> ...

 

Ah ecco...m'ero perso il fatto che non si potessero prendere tutt'e due le certificazioni al LWE  :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso, credo che le certificazioni non sonon fatte per essere prese di fila entrambe. Se poi vuoi provarci, allora mi sa che ti tocca fare 5-6 ore di esame 
> 
> Resta il fatto che al LWE si può prendere solo la LPIC-1

 

Gosh!!! Quindi dici 5 o 6 ore per prendere la LPIC-1 ?!? no, non erano al max 3 ore? Oppure mi confondo...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   
> 
> In ogni caso, credo che le certificazioni non sonon fatte per essere prese di fila entrambe. Se poi vuoi provarci, allora mi sa che ti tocca fare 5-6 ore di esame 
> 
> Resta il fatto che al LWE si può prendere solo la LPIC-1 
> ...

 

5 o 6 ore se fail LPIC-1+2, quindi 101,102,201,202  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## Dr.Dran

WOW! Grazie mi prendeva un collasso, perchè volevo approfittare per portare la morosa con me... e quindi non volevo sfinirla con una attesa così lunga

 :Laughing: 

----------

## neryo

chi di voi viene a fare l'esame?? Io ci saro' per sostenere la 101 e 102..  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Idem  :Cool:   :Shocked: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

sara' banale come domanda, ma in italia quanto e' spendibile?

tradotto: quanti datori di lavoro EFFETTIVAMENTE valutano come determinante (o anche solo come bonus) cotale certificazione?

io penso pochi.

p.s. non mi venite a dire delle mcse xche cmq sia non e' argomento relato, intendo dire in un contesto lavorativo *nix.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Quanti datori di lavoro EFFETTIVAMENTE valutano come determinante (o anche solo come bonus) cotale certificazione?
> 
> io penso poch

 

Ma direi che vista la cultura IT in italia non è spendibile sicuramente come una laurea, ma è comunque una certificazione e specializzazione acquisita e documentata... sai di solito guardano a queste cose, l'esperienza o le referenze acquisite sul lavoro sono relative, le qualifiche e le certificazioni hanno un impatto diverso e migliore. Inoltre ora c'è la tendenza pure a sottovalutare i diplomi e le lauree, e avere in bagagli altre specializzazioni è magari quel qualche cosa in + che può fare un pò più figura.

Comunque non ci spero troppo, ma almeno la certificazione la voglio anche per una questione di orgoglio personale  :Cool:   :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> l'esperienza o le referenze acquisite sul lavoro sono relative

 

Io invece penso che siano proprio queste le cose che le aziende tengono molto in considerazione.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io invece penso che siano proprio queste le cose che le aziende tengono molto in considerazione.

 

Beh in via ideale è vero, però purtroppo se hai a che fare con grandi aziende, questo viene tenuto conto solo relativamente, cioè una persona che ha una certificazione, ti da la garanzia che ha studiato l'argometo e ha superato un test per acquisire questa competenza; inoltre con una certificazione alle spalle eventualmente ti puoi permettere di trattare anche sulla eventuale parcella...  :Wink: 

Comunque tornando a discorsi seri, l'esperienza acquisita è un bagaglio che è soprattutto utile a noi stessi, per le aziende è un oggetto che può essere valutato in maniera costruttiva oppure giudicato inutile: in generale le aziende medio piccole sono quelle che tengono molto conto delle specializzazioni e delle tue capacità, per quele di grandi dimensioni, inizia ad essere insignificante, e ti chiedono certificazioni o qualifiche post-diploma.

Questa almeno è la realtà nella zona dove vivo io  :Confused: 

----------

## neryo

Io sono sicuro che avere una certificazione in piu' nel curricum, e' sempre meglio che non averla.. chiaramente avere esperienze lavorative durature alle spalle contano molto di piu' di un semplice pezzo di carta di un patentino.. Poi chiaramente la cosa diventa soggettiva da azienda ad azienda!

Secondo me vale la pena farla perche' i costi non sono relativamente eccessivi.. e nel mio caso aggiungere questa certificazione alla mia laurea in informatica e alla specialistica credo che facciano il suo effetto quando mi presento in un'azienda.. poi puo' darsi che rimango disoccupato a vita lo stesso!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ragazzi mi hanno inviato il risultato del primo esame e sono passato egregiamente! eh eh eh ora attendo il secondo... coh speriamo bene!  :Embarassed:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

bene bene: dai racconta come era, quanto tempo è durato, le domande del primo e secondo modulo, hai copiato, son curioso  :Smile:  E la valutazione in cosa è espressa? cavolfiori, punti percentuale punti sul totale delle domande...

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> bene bene: dai racconta come era, quanto tempo è durato, le domande del primo e secondo modulo, hai copiato, son curioso  E la valutazione in cosa è espressa? cavolfiori, punti percentuale punti sul totale delle domande...

 

WOW... vediamo gli argomenti del rpimo sono stati su:

- Hardware & Architecture

- Linux Installation & Package Management

- GNU & Unix Commands

- Devices, Linux Filesystems, Filesystem Hierarchy Standard

- X

Le domande erano una settantina il tempo totale era di 90 minuti, tutto l'esame era in inglese con domande un pò trabocchetto... comunque se uno utilizza quotidianamente la shell non ha grossi problemi  :Very Happy: 

Comunque c'è da studiare un pò xchè chiedono alcuni concetti che secondo me un utilizzatore abituale di sitemi Linux li piglia tramite man o info... xò la cosa mi è sembrata abbastanza seria e creo che sia una delle poche certificazioni Linux che effettivamente valgano  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque c'è da studiare un pò xchè chiedono alcuni concetti che secondo me un utilizzatore abituale di sitemi Linux li piglia tramite man o info... xò la cosa mi è sembrata abbastanza seria e creo che sia una delle poche certificazioni Linux che effettivamente valgano 

 

concetti del tipo?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Vai dalle differenze dei file di configurazione di Bind 4 e Bind 8 e anche come saperli leggere... e poi anche a ricordarsi tutti i comandi standard di bash, cosa che io mi ricordo perfettamente tramite anche un bellissimo opuscoletto della Oreilly da ls a wc uniq tr etc. etc. e così ho anche per tutti i comandi di vi, sono comodissimi... ovviamente con le relative opzioni, pechè i il nome dei comandi me lo ricordo, però non mi ricordo sinceramente tutte le opzioncine  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Sono riuscito ad ottenere la certificazione LPIC 01!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cool!!! Very Cool!!! Ottimo!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sono riuscito a passare l'esame 101 e 102 Yeahhhhh!!! ottimo!!!

----------

## diego_82

Salve a tutti. Cercando nei meandri della rete il modo per rimpolpare le mie conoscenze in ambito *nix, ho trovato questo:

http://www.lpi.org/it/home.html

dato che ci sono certificazioni specifiche per sysadm, mi chiedevo se qualcuno ha delle esperienze dirette o indirette.

Grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti. Cercando nei meandri della rete il modo per rimpolpare le mie conoscenze in ambito *nix, ho trovato questo:
> 
> http://www.lpi.org/it/home.html
> 
> dato che ci sono certificazioni specifiche per sysadm, mi chiedevo se qualcuno ha delle esperienze dirette o indirette.
> ...

 

Ho unito il topic di diego_82 con questo.

----------

## diego_82

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Io sono sicuro che avere una certificazione in piu' nel curricum, e' sempre meglio che non averla.. 

 

quoto in pieno.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti. Cercando nei meandri della rete il modo per rimpolpare le mie conoscenze in ambito *nix, ho trovato questo:
> 
> http://www.lpi.org/it/home.html
> 
> dato che ci sono certificazioni specifiche per sysadm, mi chiedevo se qualcuno ha delle esperienze dirette o indirette.
> ...

 

beh io l'ho dato quest'anno e sono riuscito a passarlo con soddisfazione, d'altro canto sono 7 anni che utilizzo il pinguino... comunque per me come certificazione, può essere valida rispetto a quelle specifiche tipo "Suse - Novell - Red Hat" perchè ti da una conoscenza generale dei sistemi *nix...

L'anno prossimo voglio budgettizzare di dare o quantomeno provare a dare la LPIC 2 che hanno definito quest'anno e sul sito dell'LPI trovi tutti gli argomenti possibili trattati, comunque debbo dire che oltre a quello enunciato sul sito conta molto una buon dimestichezza con l'ambiente, visto che ci sono molte domandine trabocchetto...  :Wink: 

Inoltre se sei in vena di ricerca e certificazioni ti faccio vedere questo link fornitomi da Neryo dove puoi trovare altre certificazioni valide tipo CISCO e altre..

http://www.studiodelta.it/certificazioni/cisco/default.asp

Ciauzzzz

----------

## diego_82

Ti ringrazio per il link. Che io sappia, però le certificazioni CISCO costano un botto, anche se non saprei quantificare. Te ne sai di più?

edit: causa mega bevuta di piña colada stamattina non faccio un pensiero di senso compiuto sorry...Last edited by diego_82 on Sat Jul 09, 2005 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio per il link. Che io sappia, però le certificazioni CISCO, amche se non saprei quantificare. Te ne sai di più?

   :Question:  che vor dì?  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio per il link. Che io sappia, però le certificazioni CISCO costano un botto, anche se non saprei quantificare. Te ne sai di più?
> 
> edit: causa mega bevuta di piña colada stamattina non faccio un pensiero di senso compiuto sorry...

 

Beh ho letto sul sito che in cenere solo l'esame base costa poco + di 230 ¤, però di solito te lo abbinano a tipo una settimana di training e istruzione e il tutto levita a cifre a partire da 1200 ¤  :Shocked: 

Comunque sono molto valide come certificazioni, stavo pure pensando a una Oracle  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## diego_82

Ammazza che botta...Capperi ma li valgono davvero tutti 'sti soldi queste certificazioni cisco??

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh credo che a livello personale siano validissime, poi sai quando vai a fare un colloquio in una azienda tutto lascia il tempo che trova, anche perchè in generale difficilmente parlerai con una persona che è afferrata e riconoscerà le tue qualifiche o referenze... Comunque avere su carta un pò di roba è sempre una buona presentazione... capisci? Io per esperienza personale ho una discreta conoscienza nel campo dell'IT e spazio da Winzoz a *nix (Qnx, soloari e Linux) tutto acquisito in maniera autodidattica e tramite esperienze sul campo, però tutti i colloqui che ho fatto però erano con persone che non sapevano nulla di quello che avevo a bagaglio, a allora ho iniziato a fare corsi di qualifica post diploma e certificazioni, e ora quando mi presento in una azienda con il fardello di roba, anche uno che non è molto ferrato rimane un pò spiazzato e rispetta le mie conoscenze grazie ai certificati che presento... (veramente deludente come cosa... comunque qui da noi gira così il mondo del lavoro...)

P.S. Tieni conto che una cosa che gioca a mio sfavore è quello di non aver conseguito una laurea, anche se ci sto provando lavorando e non ho ottenuto le ore per il diritto allo studio  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Confused: 

----------

## diego_82

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> ...Tieni conto che una cosa che gioca a mio sfavore ï¿½ quello di non aver conseguito una laurea, anche se ci sto provando lavorando e non ho ottenuto le ore per il diritto allo studio  

 

Stiamo sulla stessa barca allora...

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

>  *DranXXX wrote:*   ...Tieni conto che una cosa che gioca a mio sfavore ï¿½ quello di non aver conseguito una laurea, anche se ci sto provando lavorando e non ho ottenuto le ore per il diritto allo studio   
> 
> Stiamo sulla stessa barca allora...

 

Ottimo! Quindi ti consiglio vivamente di certificarti e di continuare a tenere duro, prima o poi la buona occasione arriva e forse perchè non un bel spin-off per diventare consulente IT  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Io mi vergogno paurosamente, ho passato il 102 ma il 101 l'ho segato per soli 10 punti (ho preso 490 e la suff era 500) ...

Volevo chiedergli se potevano spostare i 10 punti dal 102 al 101  :Laughing: 

Prima di riprovare l'esame mi conviene ripassare meglio l'inglese, alcune domande mi lasciano tutt'ora perplesso ...

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io mi vergogno paurosamente, ho passato il 102 ma il 101 l'ho segato per soli 10 punti (ho preso 490 e la suff era 500) ...
> 
> Volevo chiedergli se potevano spostare i 10 punti dal 102 al 101 
> 
> Prima di riprovare l'esame mi conviene ripassare meglio l'inglese, alcune domande mi lasciano tutt'ora perplesso ...

 

Infatti purtroppo lo scoglio fondamentale di queste certificazioni è la lingua, le domande a volte sono formulate in maniera "trabocchetto" tipo: cosa "non" bisogna "non" fare per "non" arrecare danni a... della serie tripla negazione è = a una negazione... ah ah ah non è proprio il massimo per uno che magari è già un pò teso e stanco per il viaggio...  :Wink: 

Non voglio immaginare come sia il 201 e il 202 come esami...  :Shocked: 

Comunuque tutto sommato credo che la questione sia sempre molto valida per uno che ricerchi una certificazione, se no se fosse una cavolata farebbe la fine dell'ECDL...  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Io mi vergogno paurosamente, ho passato il 102 ma il 101 l'ho segato per soli 10 punti (ho preso 490 e la suff era 500) ...
> 
> Volevo chiedergli se potevano spostare i 10 punti dal 102 al 101 
> 
> Prima di riprovare l'esame mi conviene ripassare meglio l'inglese, alcune domande mi lasciano tutt'ora perplesso ... 
> ...

 

io aggiungerei anche che se uno cancella le domande e poi risponde correttamente in ogni caso ti annullano la domanda.. cosa che per chi lo dovra' sostenere in futuro e' meglio ricordare, xche' non c'e' scritto e non te lo dicono durante l esame..

Poi posso aggiungere che sono stato molto scontento del modo con cui ti danno i risultati, vengono rilasciati in percentuale e non hai modo di verificare cosa hai sbagliato e se realmente lo hai sbagliato.. se uno fa un esame a pagamento come minimo deve avere la trasparenza di vedere i propri errori....

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Quote:*   

> Poi posso aggiungere che sono stato molto scontento del modo con cui ti danno i risultati, vengono rilasciati in percentuale e non hai modo di verificare cosa hai sbagliato e se realmente lo hai sbagliato.. se uno fa un esame a pagamento come minimo deve avere la trasparenza di vedere i propri errori....

 

Su questo concordo pienamente, effettivamente mi aspettavo pure io di poter visionare gli errori commessi, almeno così uno può vedere dove sono le proprie lacune... spero che le prossime certificazioni in questo senso siano migliori...  :Wink: 

----------

## mikfaina

Io avevo intenzione di prendere la certificazione Cisco C.C.N.A. che, a quanto ho sentito, dovrebbe aprirti un po' di porte. E' una certificazione riconosciuta a livello mondiale.

Per i costi qui a Firenze mi sono informato e la Provincia espone dei bandi per corsi gratuiti previa mini esame d'ammisione (credo una banalità per chi mastica un po' di computer) il corso ti prepare per sostenere l'esame Cisco.

Come corsi sembrerebbero seri (anche da amici che li hanno frequentati) sono 600 ore di cui 480 di teoria e laboratorio e 120 in stage presso una azienda.

Io ne ho trovati di gratis come questo  oppure a pagamento per cifre sugli 800 euri che mi sembrano giustificati per 600 ore di corso.

Non so quanto costi l'esame che va fatto presso centri VUE. Se qualcuno a qualche notizia al riguardo sarei interessato.

Mik

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Io avevo intenzione di prendere la certificazione Cisco C.C.N.A. che, a quanto ho sentito, dovrebbe aprirti un po' di porte.

 

Grazie mille per i link e comunque anche io pensavo di fare una certificazine C.C.N.A. della cisco non so se questo anno o il prossimo, forse questo miro a prendere il secondo livello dell'LPIC dando gli esami 201 e 202 sperando che li ripetano al LinuxWolrdExpO a un costo così vantaggioso...

Oppure se capita l'occasione di una certificazione cisco a un prezzo bazza... magari faccio il contrario  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

ba la maggio parte delle aziende mi chiedono se o una certificazione linux...e io non so che rispondergli ....

vagli a dire  che a te non serve un corso per imparare linux ecc....e che la magior parte dei corsi sono delle  fregature....nell senso che ti dicono che gia sai.......

io tempo fa' avevo fatto un corso linux tramite la rivista linux pro ...e il corso lo faceva quell pazzo di shiba o cualcosa di simile.... be non a fatto altro che spiegare come si installava linux e per il resto diceva solo che esistevano dei script che ci potevano facilitare la vita...in poche parole unsa grossa fregatura...se pensate che sulla rivista il corso lo definivano  a caratteri grossi CORSO SERVER LINUX.....sti fracichi...cio speso una mareea di soldi ...ma per fortuna che mi ero presentato col mio falso  documento che diceva che io ero studente....ecc..senno pagavo molto di piu....be allora che corssi devo fare???? forsse quelli per redhat ????/naaaaaaaaaaaaaa troppo costossi...e poi so gia che non metterro mai mano a server redath...non mi rapresentano..io sono per la debian....(be sarei anche per la gentoo..ma ditemi in verita' quanti server gentoo ci stanno in giro ????? la stessa storia di slackware....la usano in pochi.... :Smile: 

in poche parole che corsi posso fare?????

che ne so qualcosa che mi formi bene ....e che mi faccia guadagnare soldini......

io so de ROMA... ma  se va tutto bene tra brevve sto dalle parti di MILANO.....

se vi interessa,,,,,http://www.consel.org/cisco/Descrizione%20corsi.asp

----------

## Kernel78

Se cercavi un attimo nel forum trovavi una discussione sulla certificazione LPI.

Tu ti formi come preferisci, se sei autodidatta o se segui un corso a loro non interessa, loro ti fanno fare gli esami per certificare che sai usare linux  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se cercavi un attimo nel forum trovavi una discussione sulla certificazione LPI.

 

Merged.

----------

## rota

@DranXXX te do raggione in pieneo ....io tempo fa' dovevo entrare nella sorint e non manno preso perche sera canditato uno con una certificazione...e per questo manno scartato....be....sto infame a parte che era un raccomandato perche conosceva uno che gia lavorava per la sorint....ma la cosa che piu mi dava fastidio e' che non sapeva niente di linux.....sienno riusciva a installare  mandrake.....penssa chi annio preso per amministrarre server SUN....maaa.... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

@rota

Purtroppo in alcune situazioni se sei fuori dal giro giusto non riesci a fare nulla, anzi devi inghiottire dei bei bocconi amari... specie se le aziende a cui bussi alla porta tendono a fare clientelismo... e nota bene che di solito i posti "bazza" in generale non vengono mai riservati a tipi come noi...

Comunque visto che sono andato [OT] ora ritorno in carreggiata e ti ringrazio per il link a queste certificazioni, e comunque anche io avviso tutti quanti che in generale molti corsi che vengono fatti o finanziati pure da enti su linux non sono validi e sinceramente preferisco le certificazioni, sono stanco di trovarmi di fronte gente poco competente che ti insegna una cosa che si è letto si e no il giorno prima  :Shocked:   :Wink: 

----------

## rota

comunque penso che senza certificato non si lavora...so 6 mesi che mi scartano perche non ce lo .....pero per fortuna se tutto va bene a milano mi aspetta un HP 20...... :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## leon_73

Non so se a qualcuno possa ancora interessare... ma provate a dere un occhio a questo link...

http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/201.html?S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=LPIGR&ca=dgr-lnxw52LPI

non ho ancora avuto il tempo di guardarli, ma mi sembrano diversi da quelli precedentemente postati.... (se non e' cosi scusate...)

Leo

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Non so se a qualcuno possa ancora interessare... ma provate a dere un occhio a questo link...
> 
> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/201.html?S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=LPIGR&ca=dgr-lnxw52LPI
> 
> non ho ancora avuto il tempo di guardarli, ma mi sembrano diversi da quelli precedentemente postati.... (se non e' cosi scusate...)
> ...

 

Grazie mille a me interessa tantissimo, perchè quest'anno volevo provare a prendere LPIC 2 oltre alla CISCO CNNA di primo livello  :Very Happy: 

----------

## funkoolow

Salve,

leggo di questo Linux Professional Institute che rilascia certificazioni ed attestati individuali sulla conoscenza di linux, dietro superamento di specifici esami di vario livello.

Ne sapete qualcosa?

----------

## DiMar

Puoi trovare alcune info in questo thread!  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi sa che un merge e' d'obbligo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mi sa che un merge e' d'obbligo  

 

Sinceramente sono indeciso perché li si parla di LPI ma anche dell'esame che c'é stato al LWE... giusto per non fare troppa entropia.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## funkoolow

proporrei il merge pure io, nel suindicato ho trovato buone risposte alle domande che ponevo  :Wink: 

e colgo anche per scusarmi, ma avevo cercato con quicksearch e di risposte apprezzabili non ne avevo trovate  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> proporrei il merge pure io, nel suindicato ho trovato buone risposte alle domande che ponevo 

 

Fatto.

Edit: Spostata la discussione dal Forum Italiano al Forum di Discussione.

----------

## diego_82

Nuovo link per la documentazione LPI:

http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/101.html

----------

